# Why are so many people on here from Fargo?



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Whats up with that like 500 of you guys live in Fargo??


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Did you expect everyone to be from Souris? Fargo holds about 1/6th the population of the state.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Theres 8500 registered guests on this site.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

where did u get the 500 from, theirs probably more then that


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

well the site is called Nodak for northdakota...fargo just happens to be in north dakota.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Is it a problem?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Never knew there was such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Nope not a problem, and "The only stuiped question are the ones not asked"

-Snaph


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Per capita, I think the Upham area has quite a few members on NoDakOutdoors !!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Believe me, I'd love to live in a town where there's only couple hundred people in, far enough away from a big town, yet still close enough to get groceries, and still be able to have the job that I have now.........just ain't gonna happen.

I'm stuck in this he!!hole and have to drive 110 miles every weekend just to hunt geese and bowhunt, but, gotta love it.........


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Fargo and Grand forks have the two largest universities in ND, not to mention those in Moorhead. I think that accounts for quite a few of our younger guys. Burl


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Hey Hey wait a minute, Your forgetting one of the citys with the most guests in it, RENO, NV. As far as i know It's......................

*2*

Me and Honkbuster3


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

we are all brothers, and live in the same house.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

there are a bunch of hunters that come from small towns that come to fargo to go to school and or pursue better paying jobs while still staying close with all the hometown buds. its a great city to live in because we're never too far away from home to pack up the guns and head home every weekend from september to january to do what we grew up to; pursuing waterfowl and whitetails. i guess im speaking for a select group of lifelong friends i hunt with but im sure so many out there can associate. 
you just cant beat this state, can you??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> you just cant beat this state, can you??


If I only had a quarter for every time I said that while I've been out hunting..................................I'd be retired and living back home scouting/hunting every day

Tator


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Bandman, what you've said is exactly true. I am from the Dickinson area, but go to NDSU. Like you, in the fall, I go home just about every weekend also except instead of pursuing waterfowl and whitetails, I pursue pheasants and mule deer!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

ive just accepted the fact that way of life is much more important to me than money. that is why im a north dakotan to stay and till the day i have to pay to hunt or ask for permission to fart, excuse me HUNT on someones unposted land, i will consider my life as one of the most fortunate lived. you just dont know what you got till its gone and hopefully this fortune is around forever. i wouldnt want it for my kids any other way than i got to experience it.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

i think snaph would say this was a stupid question.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

He did, I asked him.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

its legitimate, but the fact that it is a north dakota based site should pretty much sum it up for everyone. its like asking why so many people on a south dakota site are from aberdeen. just by driving around fargo and seeing all the deer and waterfowl decals on all the vehicles tells me this is a very well supported hunting community by a long shot. therefore, we join sites like this great one and share opinions, beliefs, and hunting stories. so to call it a dumb question, i wouldnt go that far.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a question that I have been toiling with lately. I can't for the life of me figure out why so many people on this site are from North Dakota. Whats the deal with that?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I know where you are going goose boy, it does put a Fargo spin on most things having so much input from Fargo. I think it's easier to make a living over there, but is it worth it? :lol:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> we are all brothers, and live in the same house.


It's your turn to do the dishes. oke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I will take to lawn mowing duties this week then :lol:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

> It's your turn to do the dishes


AHHH, I had to do them last week. :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Was the movie Fargo filmed in Fargo?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

nope, filmed in northern MN, who the hell knows why they called it fargo?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

parts of the movie were filmed in downtown fargo. the way they talk sure sound like they are from northern minnesota tho, no pun intended. prob just opened a can of worms dont cha know.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

See i asked cus i didnt know Fargo was in Nodak, i know that sounds stuiped but i dont know to much about the dakotas. Cept for my friends name is Dakota.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

they named it fargo cuz it sounds better than "brainerd" or "st.paul" hahaha i dont know actualy but thats gota have something to do w/ it.


----------

